# Sensitivity to beef



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Since getting Boston 4 months ago, we've had ongoing issues with runny poos and we've been doing a lot of restrictions with his diet to see what is causing the problem. Turns out it is beef.

Over Christmas and NY, we removed all beef from his diet and his poos really firmed up for several weeks. Boston then went and stayed with our pet sitter for one evening, and next morning he had very runny poos again. On investigation as to what he'd eaten, she'd given him a rawhide chew not realising it was beef. So the culprit was confirmed.

Are there any other cockapoos out there with a sensitivity to beef? Is this relatively common? Am just interested to know what others have seen.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I've done a lot of research on allergies due to Betty's scratching. It appears that one of the foods dogs are most allergic/intolerant to is beef...
It's good you have identified the problem and can avoid it going forward.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I had a mini schnauzer that was allergic to beef and poultry. We had to give him lamb.


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

We also had a miniature schnauzer that was allergic to 'everything' and on that long list was also beef!!


----------

